# glew-1.3.4-r1 vil ikke kompilere.

## spetznaz

 *Quote:*   

> >>> Emerging (1 of 2) media-libs/glew-1.3.4-r1 to /
> 
> >>> checking ebuild checksums ;-)
> 
> >>> checking auxfile checksums ;-)
> ...

 

Jeg antar at linjen jeg har markert er det vesentlige, men hva må jeg gjøre for å fikse det? Det er den siste pakka jeg trenger før compiz-quinnstorm kan installeres og jeg kan kjøre XGL så det er strengt talt ganske irriterende. hvordan finner  -lGLU og hva er årsaken til at den ikke eksisterer hadde vært greit å få svar på

----------

## kallamej

På de system jag har tillgång till tillhör libGLU.* media-libs/mesa om du har modulära xorg (>=7.0), eller monolitiska xorg (<6.9).

----------

## spetznaz

Ja stemmer kallamej libGNU tilhører media-libs/mesa. Det fungerer ikke å reinstallere mesa.

 *Quote:*   

> spetznaz@galactica ~ $ locate libGLU
> 
> /usr/lib64/libGLU.la
> 
> /usr/portage/media-libs/mesa/files/lib/libGLU.la
> ...

 

så den leter rett og slett på feil sted usr/X11R6/lib istedet for /emul/linux/x86/usr/lib/

Hvordan kan jeg fikse det?

Symlinking av filene til usr/X11R6/lib fungerer ikke.

----------

## kallamej

/emul/... är för 32 bitars kompatibilitet, så de filerna skall och kan den inte använda i det här fallet. De filerna tillhör på min amd64 app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs. Vilka filer har installerats av media-libs/mesa?

```
equery f media-libs/mesa

equery k media-libs/mesa
```

----------

## spetznaz

Ja viste egetlig at de er for 32bits aplikasjoner, men er man litt desperat så prøver man alt  :Wink: 

Her er outputen fra de to komandoene du foreslo. Den første komandoen gir jo følelsen av at alt er ok og at ting er installert som den skal, Den andre får imidlertid alle alarmklokkene til å ringe når bare 17 av 54 filer viser seg å være i orden. 

Vil dette si at overlay'et postage-xgl sin mesa-6.5.1_alpha20060708 er FUBAR eller gir det noe pekepinner på andre ting som kan være feil. Jeg har litt vanskeligf for å tro at det er ebuilden siden det er ganske mange som bruker dette overlayet og jeg har ikke funnet lignende eksempler fra helga. Jeg har heller aldri brukt equery, det er tydeligvis et program jeg må sette meg grundig inn i. 

 *Quote:*   

> spetznaz@galactica ~ $ equery f media-libs/mesa
> 
> [ Searching for packages matching media-libs/mesa... ]
> 
> * Contents of media-libs/mesa-6.5.1_alpha20060708:
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> spetznaz@galactica ~ $ equery k media-libs/mesa
> 
> [ Checking media-libs/mesa-6.5.1_alpha20060708 ]
> ...

 

Det eneste jeg kan slå fast er at det er noe galt med mesa, men hvorfor det går galt har jeg fortsatt ikke noen ide om. alle ideer og forslang er høyst velkommene   :Wink: 

----------

## kallamej

 *spetznaz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> spetznaz@galactica ~ $ equery f media-libs/mesa
> 
> ...

 

Använder inte xgl-overlayet, men det här ser lite skumt ut. Borde nog vara /usr/lib64/libG*, inte /usr/lib64/lib/libG*. Finns /usr/lib64/lib ?

----------

## spetznaz

jepp det finnes, og det er bare mesa stash der gitt... Mener du ebuilden legger det på feil sted?

 *Quote:*   

> spetznaz@galactica ~ $ ls -l /usr/lib64/lib
> 
> total 1129
> 
> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     10 Jul 10 21:27 libGL.so -> libGL.so.1
> ...

 

----------

## kallamej

 *spetznaz wrote:*   

> Mener du ebuilden legger det på feil sted?

 

Ja, det syns mig så. Du kan ju alltid kopiera filerna till lib64 eller länka filerna/katalogen och se om det hjälper.

----------

## spetznaz

Jeg fant vel igrunnen ut at XGL er alt formye alfa software til at det nytter å bruke det uten å ha det som prosjekt. Så jeg fjernet overlayet og brukte bare portage sine ebuilds og ting ser ut til å virke igjen. amaroK spiller til og med musikk  :Very Happy: 

men takk for hjelpen. også fikk jeg litt nærmere kjenskap til equery yey!  :Very Happy: 

----------

